# Trapping Stuff for Sale



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I have come to terms with the cold reality that I'm not gonna have time to trap for the next couple years. Consequently, I'm selling my trapping gear:

-6 Bridger #2 traps
-2 Duke #2 traps
-2 Bridger #1.75 traps
-18" rebar stakes
-12 Utah legal snares (never been used)
-Assorted lures and scents including but not limited to Powder River Cat Call, Gray Ghost, Fox Frenzy, Dobbins Purrfect, and Bobcat Urine.
-Visual attractants for bobcats (feathers and tinsel)
-A roll of bailing wire
-A catch pole from Montgomery Fur
-Might be some other odds and ends


I'm not in a huge hurry to sell, so send me a PM with a fair offer for all or part of what I have... or let me know what you're interested in, and we'll work out a price.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Sold


----------

